# I am a Canadian that recently moved to the US and took the FE Electrical and Computer CBT exam and passed



## faisalistheman (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

New here, but giving back to this forum just as it gave something to me. Resources and hope! I recently moved to the USA from Canada with a few years of experience in my hands after graduating as an Electrical Engineering candidate in the summer of 2013. While I hadn't been out of school for long, I still lost all hope of being in a school/study environment again and was worried about this FE Electrical and Computer CBT based exam. After looking at resources and forums I decided to start my studying.

I moved here in April and with wanting to take my PE Power exam in the April of 2017, I decided to dedicate some time this year (2016) to study and try and pass the FE. So I bought the FE Electrical and Computer textbook by Lindeburg on Amazon for 50-ish $ and started studying by the end of July. I followed the schedule it says and tried to do one chapter a day, and sometimes three-four on weekends. Lindeburg suggests that you could start the course 45 days ahead of the exam and complete all 45 chapters without rest days and pass the exam the next day. I think this is pretty accurate since the exam is not very tough.

Along with the textbook, I tried to learn where all the units and equations are in the FE Reference book which is the exact same book given to you on the computer in the exam. I also watched Raiya Energy Academy's Youtube videos online and used it for different questions and examples. I also found some online assessments that started a timer and told you how you did. And finally I made sure to really practice with my calculator and use the special functions like complex conversion, matrices, vectors, equation solving, computer numbering formats, and boolean logic. This last part is really important because doing all these in your calculator, saves you time, which gives you more minutes in the end for harder problems or for reviewing.

After I was done going through the book, I decided to book the exam three weeks from finishing the book, and spend these weeks looking at the book and the reference manual again, but this time just doing the problems.

I am so glad I did the steps above, because after I did the exam on a Friday, I found out I passed online the next Wednesday. Hope this helps you!


----------



## TWJ PE (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats!

Best of luck preparing for the PE!


----------



## faisalistheman (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks @TWJ PE


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Michael Denteh (Feb 21, 2017)

After been approved by NCEES were you required to state your intended state of practice when filling your FE exam registration forms.

Need that to decide where to write my exams

Regards


----------



## faisalistheman (Jun 21, 2017)

@Michael Denteh I had to register through my MAN AELSLAGID board first in my state before I could apply from the NCEES website. Once MN board approves through their system, then you can register for the FE exam.

I would imagine this is similar for other states.


----------



## Wolverine PE (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## RGJ (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi All , I failed two times Mechanical FE , could better for me taking the general ?? I graduated 20 years ago .


----------

